# X-pure Ceramic Rda By Smok - Hi Def Slideshow



## Alex (19/7/14)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Hein510 (19/7/14)

Ive been checking this RDA out for a while, know Vapemob has it but its a bit pricy for a dripper thou! who knows maybe...

Reactions: Like 1


----------

